
Germany's third gender law is celebrated as a revolution (2018) - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/2018/12/29/health/third-gender-law-germany-grm-intl/index.html
======
bloak
I think it's misleading to refer to a "third gender". If there were a "third
gender", why wouldn't there be a "fourth" one and a "fifth" one? According to
an international standard there's a third option for the field labelled "sex",
and the meaning of that third option is "not specified". So it's not a "third
sex".

See the references and external links at the bottom of
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Machine-
readable_passport](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Machine-readable_passport)

Interestingly, civil servants working for the British government like to use
the expression "third sex" (or "gender") when rejecting petitions for there to
be a third option on British passports. People ask: please can we have the
option to not specify our sex on our passports? And the government responds:
we reject the notion of a third sex!

